# Don´t play with your PH50...



## Team Member (Oct 19, 2008)

I thought that I should take some pics of the tailcap to show how the battery indicators is visible through the tailcap...

So here it is..






And it looks very nice. You get an instant check on your battery.








But when I took the light away I realized that something had happen...
Since the indicators just lights up for a second or two when you fire up the PH50, I had to take a couple of pics to get it right. And also start the light a few times...

The hotspot shined on the same place at the wall....and this hotspot gets warm...









Don´t play with fire...


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 19, 2008)

:hahaha:
That is hilarious! Sorry about your wall.


----------



## Team Member (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, now I know what Hotspot means :shakehead



Have to get me some paint tomorrow..


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Oct 19, 2008)

:huh::huh::huh: wooohaaa 
I think i have to be careful next time i shine the light onto the wood ceiling 
Otherwise i would set the building on fire 

Regards...


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh poop !!! oo:
No kidding there?


----------



## Team Member (Oct 19, 2008)

Nope...no kidding.

And this is a production light, not a modded one..

Respect is a good word for it...





I´ll have to try to light something up


----------



## bluecrow76 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow!  I'm glad I can't even begin to afford anything close to that for a few more years!


----------



## DM51 (Oct 19, 2008)

LOL! I took a similar photo when I first received my PH-40. I stood it on my mouse mat for a few seconds to take the photo:







And you can probably guess what happened...






But I bet burning mouse mat smells a lot worse than scorched wall, lol.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 19, 2008)

LOL!! I can't believe you guys.. 

I'm such a paranoid when it comes to anything that could start a fire in my home that I wouldn't even think of doing that...lol. It is funny to see burned walls and fried mouse pads though since in the end all was ok.


----------



## rasserie (Oct 19, 2008)

i have a question though, isnt HID not supposed to generate any heat? lol, perhaps someone can enlighten me?

thx.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 19, 2008)

rasserie said:


> i have a question though, isnt HID not supposed to generate any heat? lol, perhaps someone can enlighten me?
> 
> thx.






With HID more energy is converted to light than heat when compared to an incandescent filament. Less power is consumed and less heat is generated for the same output but heat is still a byproduct. In the case of the Polarion there is just a lot of light being produced and therefore still a lot of heat. LED's convert still less energy to heat and more into light.

I hope I didn't just make that more confusing.


----------



## pathalogical (Oct 19, 2008)

Team Member said:


> Well, now I know what Hotspot means :shakehead
> 
> 
> 
> Have to get me some paint tomorrow..


How far away was the light from the wall ?


----------



## Team Member (Oct 19, 2008)

pathalogical said:


> How far away was the light from the wall ?



Not more than 30cm...


----------



## dudemar (Oct 19, 2008)

Team Member said:


> Not more than 30cm...



A little too close for comfort.


----------



## electromage (Oct 19, 2008)

I was surprised by hot things get in front of my Xenide 25W. I had it on in my car to look out the window at something, and I put the bright end up against my console so it didn't blind me. I picked it up a few seconds later to shine out the window again and I smelled burning. It had actually melted a tiny spot in the plastic.

It does make sense though, the fact that HID lights convert more energy to visible light does not necessarily mean that it can't be converted back to heat by whatever material it hits. If it's outputting energy in any band that a material absorbs rather than reflects, that energy gets converted in to heat.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 19, 2008)

There's a nice little burn spot on my carpet. Caused by a stock SF G2 that I thought was off. A few minutes later, I realized it wasn't.


----------



## dudemar (Oct 19, 2008)

Thankfully I don't have any burn spots. My careful diligence while handling a light has prevented any occurrence of combustion. I'm a real safety freak when it comes to these kinds of things.:twothumbs

I do admit to accidentally touching a hot lens after turning off a flashlight, but that happens to the best of us.


----------



## rasserie (Oct 20, 2008)

wow, it never ceases to amaze me that we are actualli able to burn stuffs with light.


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 20, 2008)

Uhhhh nothing for a kid! :thinking:


----------



## Dioni (Oct 21, 2008)

Team Member said:


> Well, now I know what Hotspot means


 
+1


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 22, 2008)

LOL - keep out of reach from non flashaholics


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Oct 24, 2008)

Wonder if I can justify buying one of these and telling the wife it's a camp stove.
She knows better by now.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2008)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Wonder if I can justify buying one of these and telling the wife it's a camp stove./quote]
> 
> 
> As long as she doesn't mind $2300 camp stoves....:laughing:


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 24, 2008)

Hogokansatsukan said:


> Wonder if I can justify buying one of these and telling the wife it's a camp stove.
> She knows better by now.


 
You should have kept her "in the dark." 

(Sorry, couldn't resist).


----------



## csshih (Nov 16, 2008)

I have no lights that go anywhere that hot.


----------



## ozner1991 (Nov 16, 2008)

i would not expect that your wall is charred from having it 30 cm away


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 16, 2008)

I feel so silly..... The OP should just hang a painting or poster on the wall, to cover up the burn mark. Such a simple solution. Should have thought of it sooner.


----------



## Team Member (Nov 17, 2008)

That painting would then hang some 60-70 cm over the floor... THAT would have looked silly


----------



## kaimaikid (Nov 17, 2008)

Geeez you b***ers are going to get HIDs banned as being weapons of mass destruction :naughty:

All I can say is "sweet"


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 17, 2008)

Team Member said:


> That painting would then hang some 60-70 cm over the floor... THAT would have looked silly


 
LOL !

Get you a floor-length mirror. Cover up the spot and enhance the look of the room.


----------



## eodusa (Dec 15, 2008)

Soon these lights will require a FFL to purchase and a 10 day waiting period.

You nuts might be starting fires...  
:twothumbs


----------

